# Hurray my first cohiba



## YouDontKnowJack (Sep 10, 2010)

so far its pretty good, just lit it though


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice stick, Enjoy it


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice dominician cigar....enjoying it with some football?


----------



## jay lundy (Aug 26, 2010)

How did it go with the rest of the cigar? They are nice.


----------



## clintgeek (May 8, 2010)

I'm curious how you liked it. I've heard plenty of people bad-mouthing the NC Cohibas. For some reason, I've always wanted to try one.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

i love em. i have only had the red dot robusto so far but i am looking to get th eev and the black very soon


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I like the Cohiba Red Dot very much. Enjoy!


----------



## clintgeek (May 8, 2010)

That settles it. I'm going to go find a red dot then.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If you can handle them the XV's are pretty good but only with about 6 months at least. I've tried em younger than that and they are pretty green to harsh.


----------



## YouDontKnowJack (Sep 10, 2010)

it was a lonsdale grande, it was ok, not my favorite, but still pretty good, i think it would have been better if i didnt hear all of my friends saying how good they were. i was looking for something amazing, my favorite cigar still remains the montecristo platinum series, any suggestions for my next stogie on tuesday?


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

YouDontKnowJack said:


> it was a lonsdale grande, it was ok, not my favorite, but still pretty good, i think it would have been better if i didnt hear all of my friends saying how good they were. i was looking for something amazing, my favorite cigar still remains the montecristo platinum series, any suggestions for my next stogie on tuesday?


Try a CAO GOLD MADURO Torpedo or the Don Pepin Garcia Black...

a couple of my favs...

rb


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

YouDontKnowJack said:


> it was a lonsdale grande, it was ok, not my favorite, but still pretty good, i think it would have been better if i didnt hear all of my friends saying how good they were. i was looking for something amazing, my favorite cigar still remains the montecristo platinum series, any suggestions for my next stogie on tuesday?


Im also a huge fan of the MC Platinum! Very nice cigar!

Have you tried:
CAO La Traviata (Maduro)
Nestor Miranda Special Selection Coffee Break (Maduro)
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Imperiales
Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro
Don Pepin Garcia Black (Cuban Classic)
Tatuaje Miami
Padron (Anything!!!)
La Aroma De Cuba - Mi Amor
Kristoff Ligero Maduro
LFD Double Press
Alec Bradley VICE
601 Blue Label box press
Oliva Serie V

All great cigars IMO! :smoke:


----------



## jay lundy (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Jack. What do you normally smoke? Medium, medium/full, full body? What brands?? Might help to better make suggestions? Thanks !!


----------



## YouDontKnowJack (Sep 10, 2010)

jay lundy said:


> Hey Jack. What do you normally smoke? Medium, medium/full, full body? What brands?? Might help to better make suggestions? Thanks !!


usually medium, occasionally a mild/medium or a medium/full, if it is too close to full it kicks my a$$ and i dont feel good after it so i just to stay away from it and stick with the mediums


----------

